# Is it safe to put the bottom of my heater into two inches of substrate?



## timobxsci (Dec 7, 2010)

My substrate is pretty high and my heater is pretty long. 

I dislike the fact that it hangs diagonally. 

Can I put it into the substrate or might it explode... because of not enough water?


----------



## BradC (Dec 22, 2010)

Right on my Jager heater instructions it says "Do not place the heater or part of it in aquarium gravel or sand".

I would look at your heaters instructions and see what it says. If it says don't IMO I wouldn't.

Edit: Also if something does happen and a tragic accident is the end result this would prob void the warranty and they would not compensate you for your loss.


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

I have a 10 gallon tank in my basement which is really cold in the winter. I've been using a 200w heater in this tank with the heater stuck in the substrate for about 6 weeks now. No issues. I wouldn't risk it if you care about the fish in your tank though...


----------



## meowfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I totally understand. My wife claims I am a bit "OCD" but if equipment in my tanks is not mounted at right angles it drives me crazy lol. What about mounting it horizontally?


----------



## BradC (Dec 22, 2010)

I am also very OCD about that stuff and have the same issue with my heater.

As long as its a submersible heater there should be no issue in mounting it sideways, unless stated other wise in the instructions.


----------



## Fahnell (Jan 20, 2011)

i have a Tetra Ht 25 with the base 3 cm in the gravel in my 12liter
It is in that way for months now.
it is not the right way to put it but....no issues for now


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Part of the reason heaters usually say to not put them in gravel, is expansion and contractiion. The movement of the heater in the gravel can scratch the glass and weaken it or score it to the point where it will fail.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Part of the reason heaters usually say to not put them in gravel, is expansion and contraction. The movement of the heater in the gravel can scratch the glass and weaken it or score it to the point where it will fail.


----------



## Min (Dec 23, 2010)

horizontal yes, that should be no problem. some people place heaters on bottom horizontally since the cold water stays on bottom. 
if it is glass heater i would be paranoid of it touching anything. since glass heaters sit in my head as exlpoding or shocking people. im scared of them old [censored][censored][censored][censored]ty ones. 
if its covered plastic ones they much more risk.


----------



## GoldieATX (Feb 15, 2010)

I'll reference my recent post regarding heaters in gravel.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/126481-where-not-put-your-heater.html

It's probably not a problem to stick the end of a heater in the gravel (I've done it several times myself), but probably avoid burying the whole unit, lest you end up with smoke on the water (and hopefully not fire in the sky).


----------



## BradC (Dec 22, 2010)

GoldieATX said:


> I'll reference my recent post regarding heaters in gravel.
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/126481-where-not-put-your-heater.html
> 
> It's probably not a problem to stick the end of a heater in the gravel (I've done it several times myself), but probably avoid burying the whole unit, lest you end up with smoke on the water (and hopefully not fire in the sky).


I just saw your post and it reminded me of this post and was just about to post that link here as an example..


----------

